# DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting July 22nd in Mesquite



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting July 22nd Meeting In Mesquite

The July 2017 DFW Aquatic Plant Club meeting will be held at at the home of Danny Griffin (mooncon) in Mesquite, Texas on Saturday July 22nd at 1 PM. 
As no meeting subject has been set, suggestions are welcome. Drawings for door prizes and the plant swap will be held at the end of the meeting and both are limited to DFW-APC members. Please bring drinks or a snack to share and be sure to sign in when you arrive as the numbered signature sheet will be used to award door prizes.
DFW-APC members will receive an email with meeting details including the address. For others wishing to attend please send a PM request to Crownman or bsboust via dfwfishbox or dfwapc for the address.

Brad Boustead (bsboust)
Secretary DFW Aquatic Plant Club


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'll be bring some mon. carlo fore ground, rotala , and some java,and african fern.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a couple of Red Wag Sword Trios (one male and two females) I can bring and some Endlers if anyone would like them. I have some young platinum mollies and marble mollies that are too young to sex yet that I can bring as well.

Also I will be bringing a collection of plants from my 40 gallon breeder which includes a number of mid size crypts, bacopa and one or two different types of Bucephalandra.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Anyone have any shrimp they want to sell? I had a nice cherry colony but lost it fighting Ich. My Amano shrimp are happy, but that's it. I bought 10 blue shrimp a while ago, but while I saw one some time after adding them, they're small and I can't tell if they're still alive, reproducing, etc. I do have a small tank I may setup as a shrimp tank and breed them there first. I'm probably not up for Crystal shrimp at present, even though I love them.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I renewed my membership at the meeting in May I think? but haven't received any emails from the club, so I'm not sure if I've been added to the mailing list or not.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

i will say one thing about this past meeting. or a meeting with n topic I learned a whole lot about stuff. I thank the host for his place and loved the dogs and all who came. Can't wait until our next meeting.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

At the meeting, some people mentioned a desire for clear acrylic LED light mounts. Where can I learn more about what is required for those? If there is a market for it, we can probably develop a solution.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

MacFan, the LED light extensions that Brad were talking about are on the www.elevateshrimp.com website. They make and sell a variety of what looks like 3D printer made objects such as moss walls, water bucket hose guides and Finnex light extenders, etc. A lot of club members have the finnex lights on their tanks. Brad has at least 1 pair of them and the next meeting in September is at his home.


----------

